# What is the RL Item You Want to get the Most Right Now?



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 7, 2015)

What real life item do you want to get badly right now?
Currently I would die for this Pokemon Red Nendoroid:
On Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Pokemon-Cente...=1425773994&sr=1-1&keywords=nendoroid+pokemon


Here is one of the pics:







What is your item you really want?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 7, 2015)

Money.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Money.



Yep. Yeah. Yes. Forever this.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler: look at these boots











they've got little bats on them hhnnnng


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/93721875/amulet-of-talos
I've been thinking about buying this but I'm almost broke.


----------



## kassie (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler:  











Technically wouldn't be for me though, it'd be a gift for a friend who loves Pikachu.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler










It's so cute imo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

money <3


----------



## Saylor (Mar 7, 2015)

A plane ticket.


----------



## Yuni (Mar 7, 2015)

A house.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lots of perfume!!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 7, 2015)

(braces, in case you weren't sure.....)


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 7, 2015)

iPhone 6+


----------



## sheepie (Mar 7, 2015)

a strawberry smoothie.


----------



## rariorana (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Ahhh







A Cintiq Companion!
It's just like a Cintiq tablet but it's its own computer too! It's like $2000 though.


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 7, 2015)

Can a date to prom count as a RL item? X'D


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 7, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> Can a date to prom count as a RL item? X'D



Sure! I mean it is a thing because a person is a thing


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

I really want Hyrule Warriors ;o;


----------



## tobi! (Mar 7, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/93721875/amulet-of-talos
> I've been thinking about buying this but I'm almost broke.



Imperialist scum.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

Norski said:


> Imperialist scum.



Forgive me, brother. Now I guess I'll have to buy it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 7, 2015)

A mansion would be nice.


----------



## Murray (Mar 7, 2015)

i really want/need a new printer


----------



## n64king (Mar 7, 2015)

Literally all I want in the world is either the New 3DS in red, or a PS Vita (plus a few Vita games) but I'm pretty content otherwise.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 7, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Forgive me, brother. Now I guess I'll have to buy it.



im gonna break into your markarth house and give it to the thalmor.

good luck in prison _imperialist_


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 7, 2015)

Peach amiibo from super mario set


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 7, 2015)

A mini cooper with prepaid car insurance and a bunch of gas cards. It's practical and probably boring but I do need a car of my own sometime soon. The cooper's a pipe dream though, can't afford those cute little buggers yet! Not sure if I ever will ;P

Something that's much more easily obtainable for me, though, practical **** like new sheets and new pillows and stuff aside - like, FUN STUFF I really want the most? Probably to replace the speaker system for my computer, since that's how I listen to all my music. I have a Klipsch set which is, imo, the best in its price range, and I'd love to just replace THAT, but it'd also be nice to go another step up in terms of audio quality...

Then again, I would kill for takeout from my local wings place, too, so there's that.,,


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

can I have $$$


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

Aradai said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a coincidence this is what i want the most 8D


Spoiler:  











crying in the distance


----------



## Aradai (Mar 7, 2015)

Zane said:


> what a coincidence this is what i want the most 8D
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


cries with u we can never get these


----------



## oreo (Mar 7, 2015)

I want to get this bag for my boyfriend.


Spoiler










​


----------



## Franny (Mar 7, 2015)

i wanna get a ukelele, i have to wait until monday for the money to be transferred to my account dvgfdhjnhbd im so impatient
but also i wanna get my friend a new skateboard ; ;


----------



## tobi! (Mar 7, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i wanna get a ukelele, i have to wait until monday for the money to be transferred to my account dvgfdhjnhbd im so impatient
> but also i wanna get my friend a new skateboard ; ;



why not both





- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> I want to get this bag for my boyfriend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



forget ur boyfriend

buy that for ME


----------



## Franny (Mar 7, 2015)

Norski said:


> why not both


its so beautiful 


but i cant skate lol


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 7, 2015)

A cat tattoo.


----------



## Franny (Mar 7, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> A cat tattoo.



bruhhhh draw one on with a sharpie
problem solved


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> im gonna break into your markarth house and give it to the thalmor.
> 
> good luck in prison _imperialist_



I'll be fine, I've killed tons of Thalmor and liberated Skyrim. I live in Solitude by the way lelelelelelel.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 8, 2015)

I want a new car.. or a smoothie.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 8, 2015)

pair of glasses that can take pics, record vids, has mic built in, can transfer files/pics/vids, display texts/images
source: Korean TV show: Healer


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 8, 2015)

A new phone and a new laptop (or maybe a desktop if I know I'm going to be living somewhere more permanently). My current ones keep crashing and a replacement is overdue.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

The Noire 1/8 figure and the Noire PS4. Yeah I love that series too much.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 8, 2015)

a 1-way ticket to new york city
also, red velvet doc martens and this white breakfast at tiffany's sweater


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 8, 2015)

A car. Sure I can use my dad's second car but if I'm not using it to get to work I have to ask permission to use it and he won't let me use it to go on holiday with my bf so I'm having to hold off on a holiday until I get my own car. (Though I am racking up those holiday hours  )
If I could I'd either get a Skoda Fabia (The new 2015 one would be great but any from 2010 onwards would be good), a Volkswagen Golf or Polo (Again 2010 onwards), a SEAT Ibiza (2010 onwards) or a Honda Jazz (2010 onwards) My family has had older Fabias before and they have apparently got better (My mum likes her Yeti so Skoda seems like a good choice), a Skoda is essentially a Volkswagen so they could be good as well, my dad's second car is a SEAT Mii so I'd like to stay with that car family and my Aunt has a Honda Jazz and it is good too... But tbh I'd get any one of those if I could get one for under ?10,000, with a relatively low mileage and not too expensive to insure. Either way I'd need to save my wages for at least two years to get a good car.

Apart from that I'd also like to get an ice cream maker, a kitchen aid, a bread maker and a Tassimo coffee machine (Just to make nice hot chocolates and frothy milk :3 ) But I have no space for all this at my parents house


----------



## Locket (Mar 8, 2015)

A New 3DS Japan Import. Not a New 3DS XL. The New 3DS.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Mar 8, 2015)

NA NIB Marth amiibo.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 8, 2015)

A tungsten dog tag.


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nintendo to email me the code for the Mewtwo dlc for Smash cause I registered both versions and it is Spring 2015


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

Since I got the tablet,  everything's fine.
But if I could get anything else now, I'd want that One Piece Unlimited World Red 3ds game.


----------



## meenz (Mar 8, 2015)

I really want a pair of creepers...or a job to buy a pair of creepers.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 8, 2015)

I really want a Wii U, particularly the Legend of Zelda:The Windwaker one. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Wii-32GB-Legend-Zelda/dp/B00EZMPY0A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1425858703&sr=8-2&keywords=wii+u+legend+of+zelda+the+wind+waker


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

A solid pink marble statue of me that's 7,000 feet tall so everyone can see it.


----------



## brickwall81 (Mar 8, 2015)

I could really use a car... I hate asking my parents to drive me everywhere. I feel so bad. XD


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 8, 2015)

Unrealistically... my own apartment.

Realistically... I really want SSB for Wii U.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 8, 2015)

Some speakers for my computer, 4x2 RAM cards, and a webcam. 

I want to make this computer great.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

Clothes, shoes and accessories. I haven't been able to buy anything like that for a while... ;w;


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 9, 2015)

A new phone :3


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 9, 2015)

My license so I can drive + not rely on other people haha


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

A college acceptance letter to an Ivy League.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 9, 2015)

A battery for my laptop since it's completely dead.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 9, 2015)

I really want a new laptop. Mine lags and overheats. :c


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't really need much. Honestly right now since I'm back into Animal Crossing I'd kinda like another copy. Not enough to pay full price though so I'm waiting to find a good deal. If anyone wants to sell me a copy, holla.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 9, 2015)

This woodburning kit. Or any of their machines, really. 

But I can't really justify the cost for the amount I'd use it right now. Maybe once I have more time to get back into crafting.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

Wigs

;-;


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 10, 2015)

Monster hunter 4 but ITS FRIGGIN SOLD OUT ALL ACROSS THE COUNTRY


----------



## Naiad (Mar 10, 2015)

want but no money fml


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 10, 2015)

NaNoWriMo Merch.....



Spoiler: Merit Badges











And....



Spoiler: Camp Poster











AND.....



Spoiler: 50K Target Word Goal T-Shirt











AND......



Spoiler: Camp NaNpWriMo Care Package











AND!!!!!!!



Spoiler: COFFE MUG WITH NANO NUTRITIONAL FACTS!!!!! OMG!!!! (but its sold out.....) *sad face*











Total Price (minus shipping and handling):  $75 
Writing a Novel in 30 days..... PRICELESS!!!!! XD


----------



## Imbri (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah, I have the iron-on badges from NaNo. They're awesome. And I really want to get the typewriter poster.

Not much I really want, although there is a book I've had on back order from Amazon that I'd like to finally become available.

And maybe these shoes: http://lonely-soles.tumblr.com/post/14642154759


----------



## Irarina (Mar 10, 2015)

I want a plane ticket to go back home. Missing home. Oh and also sushi~


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

My online lover that I'm dying to hug and embrace.

Nonperson wise, I'd say a Lord Tourettes hat. (The one on the left).


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd still throw down with some punk in an alleyway if it meant I'd get to eat at my beloved wings place. I'd probably get super messed up in the fight but whatever, I'd die happy if I had that damn chicken in my mouth while I was bleeding out. 8) They're expensive so I can't really justify ordering unless it's a special occasion but ffffffff I _really, really want their wings_

I want to hit the bookstore for coffee/chat/reading/writing with my cousin or my partner like, asap, because I need to have some good coffee after the abomination that was Starbucks' iced Tiramisu coffee. It sounded like such a good thing, and then it tasted like... I don't know. Dirt. Yeah, let's go with that.

Wish it was pumpkin frap season again...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 10, 2015)

IRL I really want an apartment more then anything in the world.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 10, 2015)

Kind of really want GTA V for PS4.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 10, 2015)

a car and license


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Makeup, drag queen merchandise, and wigs


----------



## Corrie (Mar 10, 2015)

I really want the new 3DS D:


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 10, 2015)

Antique birdcage. There's a two-tier white birdcage on sale at my local antique mall for $40, but my husband won't buy it because he'd rather a lot of little items instead of one big one T.T


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2015)

The MM Limited Edition New 3DS </3


----------



## Joy (Mar 10, 2015)

Moneyyy


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Antique birdcage. There's a two-tier white birdcage on sale at my local antique mall for $40, but my husband won't buy it because he'd rather a lot of little items instead of one big one T.T



Lock your husband in a closet and run out with his wallet! That sounds like such a pretty thing oh my goodness ;_; I want it now and I haven't even seen it


----------



## oreo (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## valval (Mar 10, 2015)

milkbae said:


>



@milkbae GET IT. I have one (birthday from husband) and omg, it's the best ;_;


----------



## tobi! (Mar 10, 2015)

I just bought this and a phone case. Can't wait to get them but it says they'll arrive March 20th so :L


----------



## Mango (Mar 10, 2015)

*my tsumugi figma to GET HERE 15-25 days left bae


and a good tablet and an iphone and my laptop and my ds. and more testing strips for my white meter.*


----------



## Greninja (Mar 10, 2015)

Spoiler: pkmn pendant










There are like 4 more I want lol these are cool


----------



## aliscka (Mar 10, 2015)

_I WANT A PHONE THAT CAN USE SNAPCHAT_


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Norski said:


> I just bought this and a phone case. Can't wait to get them but it says they'll arrive March 20th so :L



bruuuuuh ;_; I've been wanting one of these forever and lost the website, never saved any pictures so I could reverse image search - thanks so much for posting this! It'll probably still be ages before I actually own one but at least now I know where they come from haha


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 11, 2015)

N i c o said:


> want but no money fml[/QUOTE
> 
> I am obsessed with this since I saw it yesterday .. but definitely no money. Norski I will be asking you for a review of your cheaper bag when you get it.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 11, 2015)

Norski said:


> I just bought this and a phone case. Can't wait to get them but it says they'll arrive March 20th so :L



Whaaaaa???  I'm an Amazon seller.  I may need to order a bunch of these.  Woah!


----------



## -Byron (Mar 11, 2015)

Avarice is a cruel and destructive cycle, and attachment to Earthly possessions is the root of all suffering, but I really, really want a pair of the new Air Jordans.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 11, 2015)

This Raichu plush, but I can never seem to find it at a reasonable price.
Darn Japanese exclusive toys.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 11, 2015)

I can dream TwT


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> bruuuuuh ;_; I've been wanting one of these forever and lost the website, never saved any pictures so I could reverse image search - thanks so much for posting this! It'll probably still be ages before I actually own one but at least now I know where they come from haha



They were about $50 when they were first released. Now on Amazon, you can find new ones for around $15. However, the backpacks are around $35.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> N i c o said:
> 
> 
> > want but no money fml[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Mar 11, 2015)

I literally have so many eBay wishlist items that I desperately want haha


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

All about the money.
Also some club nintendo codes for coins :x (if that counts)


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 11, 2015)

I can't really think of any item in particular that I'd want right now.  On the other hand, if a plane picked me up to take me somewhere cool tomorrow I'd be pretty excited.  Who can make that happen for me?  Japan, Barcelona, SoCal, Paris or NYC.  I won't be picky.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 11, 2015)

Anything from this list PLS then my 348$ shopping cart.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wish List 
Link: http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/244OKBGW0FWO7

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus* lmao


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 11, 2015)

An electronic keyboard.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Clothes that look good on me, but cover me up enough to where my parents won't complain.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 11, 2015)

a boyfriend A pair of thigh-highs from american apparel.


----------



## tumut (Mar 11, 2015)

Food.


----------



## kassie (Mar 12, 2015)

<3

Oh and money.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 12, 2015)

i want a body pillow


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 12, 2015)

selcouth said:


> <3



oooooooh boy.  I used to live around the corner from a bubble tea cafe. I would go there so often it was sick.  I haven't had any since I moved and that was three years ago.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

selcouth said:


> <3
> 
> Oh and money.


I have about three of those around me where I live. One near my school, near my old work, and my house. 

I don't like them.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> want but no money fml



Thanks for sharing those. I hadn't heard of these, but I went to the site and am now coveting the Time Machine 'Alice' and 'Martini' bags.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2015)

Does a hot boy count as an "item"


----------

